# Watch out for these decoys!! HORRIBLE!!!!!



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello out there, I wanted to let you folks know about a decoy company called Neumann and Bennetts. I ordered 30 of their decoys last fall and used them twice. The paint started to come off them right away and they rode worse than any other decoy I had ever seen. In any wind they made a loud popping sound. They tipped, bobbed and spun something fierce. I sent two of these decoys back to the company and this is what I got for a reply. *NOTHING!!!* They accused me of shooting the decoys and rubbing the paint off. The decoys were treated with tender care as they cost a small fortune. They were very nasty and told me nobody would believe me anyway. They told me to go buy Greenhead, Chinese made decoys. Very, very nasty!!!!!! Decide for yourselves but beware of these guys. Thought you all should know.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

thanks for the tip, i'll make sure to stay away


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Surprising response from their "customer service". I used to run a whole spread of their Supermags mallards and pintail, floating honkers and we even had some bluebills. They are huge and heavy but worked very well. Bullet proof and had a descent paint scheme. I didn't have as bad a problem with paint as you did. They did have an awfull slap to them on choppy water. I switched all over to GHG when I got the Pro-Staff deal and man I do not regret dumping those for the GHG decoys. It just goes to show that just becuase you paid more for them doesn't mean they are any better or that the company behind them is any better.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

yeah cause nobody has ever had a problem with paint flaking on GHGs.... :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## donell67 (Feb 5, 2005)

i am surprised about that. i have a couple that i used this year with no problems. and i just ordered a few more. thats the first bad comment i have heard about nuemann and bennett dekes. usually hear nothing but good stuff about them. in heavy chop none of my plastic dekes ride very good.


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Wow! I've had mine for years and love them. Never a problem as I've ordered more over the years. Love the look of em.


----------

